# Who is cuter



## Dain Ironfoot (Mar 11, 2002)

*Who is cutter*

ok who is cutter?


----------



## EverEve (Mar 11, 2002)

Gee Dain, the least you could of done was make the competition a little stronger.


----------



## Anduril (Mar 11, 2002)

Ellesar


----------



## menchu (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dain Ironfoot _
> *ok who is cuter? *



Cuter? Well, add another 't' and that would be my dog...


----------



## elfprincess (Mar 17, 2002)

How the heck should * I* know?!?!?!


----------



## Glory (Mar 17, 2002)

I have no idea


----------



## elenya (Mar 18, 2002)

I've never seen you guys so...ME!! Yes, I am the cutest. j/k


----------



## Kementari (Mar 18, 2002)

CIR!!!! hehe


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (Mar 18, 2002)

who would've guessed?


----------



## Kementari (Mar 18, 2002)

LOL 

there all cute; but NO one compares with Cir


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (Mar 18, 2002)

I would disagree with that.....well, the cir part. i think someone is else is cuter......any thoughts on who that mite be ?


----------



## Kementari (Mar 18, 2002)

i could never guess? i wonder...


----------



## Uminya (Mar 18, 2002)

*grins*

Well, I don't recall having seen a picture of any of the people on that list (except myself, of course  ) but from what I hear, Beorn is one sexy stud *winks at Beorn*


----------



## elfprincess (Mar 18, 2002)

*_ sigh _* Well, I really want to vote for someone, but I don't know who.....it's hard to be me sometimes.  I don't know what ANYONE looks like. Poor me.


----------



## EverEve (Mar 18, 2002)

Trust me, and go with Dain. I know what he looks like, and _he_ is one hott guy


----------



## Uminya (Mar 18, 2002)

There are some photos in the Forum Photo Album in the Member Announcements forum.


----------



## Aerin (Mar 20, 2002)

*Wonders what Cir's smoking* Beorn!? Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight......


----------



## Tarien (Mar 24, 2002)

I have never seen any of these people. But in the book the Elves were the fairest of races. So you guess. (Hint, hint)


----------



## EverEve (Mar 26, 2002)

ummmm......cant u just tell me? please?!?!?!


----------



## Valar (Apr 11, 2002)

I would have to say VALAR


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 11, 2002)

I would have to say.....I think Dain is.


----------

